# 38 Henderson Project



## John G04 (Jun 3, 2018)

Got this 1938 Schwinn Henderson last week and started to work on it today. Was very happy with it because its one of my dream bikes and still am but, it needs some help. Chains bent, forks bent a little, and theres a strange random weld on the rear hub. Needs a chainguard and pedals as well. Even looks like someone tried to pry the badge off at one point but couldn’t cause the screws had no threads. Got it for a good price though so hoping it will be all ready without putting to much money into it. Got the right chainring for it to. Don’t know what model this is and would love to know more about it. Thanks


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 3, 2018)

Cool bike. Early production if it really is a 38 model- it still has the earlier style fender graphics


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2018)

Love this one!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 3, 2018)

So i know its missing its chainguard but didn’t know if this would take a chrome feather guard or a deluxe chainguard like the ones the b6s and phantoms had. If anyone has one they are willing to sell i may be interested. Thank you.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 3, 2018)

I wonder if it had a painted feather guard. Also if the dog leg that was on it will be needed when you do find a chain guard


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 3, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> So i know its missing its chainguard but didn’t know if this would take a chrome feather guard or a deluxe chainguard like the ones the b6s and phantoms had. If anyone has one they are willing to sell i may be interested. Thank you.




38 has the wing guard, 37 had the hockey. Deluxe guard didn’t show up until 41

Post up photos of the drive side chainstay/rear axle area. It should be evident which style guard it had originally from the scars left behind. It does look like wing wear on the seatstay right above the axle


----------



## John G04 (Jun 3, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> 38 has the wing guard, 37 had the hockey. Deluxe guard didn’t show up until 41
> 
> Post up photos of the drive side chainstay/rear axle area. It should be evident which style guard it had originally from the scars left behind. It does look like wing wear on the seatstay right above the axle





 

Looks like it had a feather guard can’t tell for sure though. Also here the chainring that came on the bike when I got it. It says pope and its designed so when you start to pedal it has give so you can move the chainring when its like this. If anyone knows anything about the chainring or needs it let me know.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

Love the matching wheels, I think I’ve only seen that on ChiCyCo bikes.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 5, 2018)

So took the fork and wheel off today. Looks like someone tried very very hard to break the fork lock and steal this bike since it has a broken stem which I think we can fix and deep scars in the fork tube and broken bearings along with a slightly bent fork.The lock mechanism is really damaged so for the locking fork since i really don’t want to replace many of the bikes original parts i’ll just plug it with something. Here it is


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 5, 2018)

Dang duder that is a bummer. I actually would be a little concerned about riding on that given how deep some of those grooves have worn. But then again I’m a larger than average human that does dumb things on these old bikes so you are probably fine. 

Still a killer bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 5, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Got this 1938 Schwinn Henderson last week and started to work on it today. Was very happy with it because its one of my dream bikes and still am but, it needs some help. Chains bent, forks bent a little, and theres a strange random weld on the rear hub. Needs a chainguard and pedals as well. Even looks like someone tried to pry the badge off at one point but couldn’t cause the screws had no threads. Got it for a good price though so hoping it will be all ready without putting to much money into it. Got the right chainring for it to. Don’t know what model this is and would love to know more about it. ThanksView attachment 818354View attachment 818348 View attachment 818349View attachment 818350 View attachment 818352 View attachment 818353
> 
> View attachment 818351




I like this one also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 7, 2018)

You need this book!! I love all the details & pictures. 
Looks like to me it is a model BA 97


----------



## John G04 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah looks like a good book. Now the seat looks like its been on the bike awhile but was wondering if it was right since I see most Schwinn Ba’s with longspring seats ot sliding rail messingers. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 11, 2018)

Talk to @WES PINCHOT he may be able to help with the locking fork, on a repair or a replacement if it's to bad off, that's an awesome part of the bike just to plug up! Cool bike none the less

Aaron


----------



## John G04 (Jul 27, 2018)

Alright back with progress on the 38. Got the correct chainring for it, rebuilt the original pedals that were covered with tar in spots, straightened the fork, and repair the stem that was broken at the bottom. Have a chainguard on the way and the wheels are being fixed. Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2018)

looking at that fork I would bet a bearing fell down in there somehow and wore out the fork.  is that a matching damage I see on the head tube of the frame?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 27, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looking at that fork I would bet a bearing fell down in there somehow and wore out the fork.  is that a matching damage I see on the head tube of the frame?



Yeah i was looking at the headtube aswell theres no deep scratches in that it though. looks to just be paint flaking off.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 31, 2018)

Its all back together! Chainguard is on the way as is the chain and just need the bolt to hold the front fender on. Not sure if i should get cream walls or black walls the ones on it now are original and starting to crack. Pretty happy with it! Let me know what you think.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Its all back together! Chainguard is on the way as is the chain and just need the bolt to hold the front fender on. Not sure if i should get cream walls or black walls the ones on it now are original and starting to crack. Pretty happy with it! Let me know what you think.View attachment 846430View attachment 846431
> View attachment 846432
> 
> View attachment 846433
> ...



I think it's beautiful! Another cool bike saved from the scrap heap. Barry


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks great! Are you planning on putting the front fender back on?


----------



## John G04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> Looks great! Are you planning on putting the front fender back on?



Yes of course the bolt that was holding it in cracked on removal and all the bolts I had were a different thread so we are working on finding a bolt for it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 1, 2018)

The Pope chainring and crank that came on the bike is a Westfield piece. The give that you described probably is just wear in the keyed double d section that holds the chainring to the crank.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Got the front fender on today. And was approved by the dog.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 6, 2018)

Got a feather guard for it today and the decal. Was planning on aging it too make look like it belonged on the bike. Was wondering if anyone has any tips on aging chrome. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 9, 2018)

Gorgeous bike !


----------



## John G04 (Feb 22, 2021)

Heres a updated picture of it from the summer. Many changes from since I found it but where its at now is most likely where it’ll stay except for swapping tires. Added a much more comfortable and correct sliding rail seat, torrington crossbars, stronger stem since the originals threads were bad and the repair was making me weary, painted featherguard and some black non dry rotted tires. Hundreds of miles later and it still rides great and is my favorite bike!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 22, 2021)

How did you age the feather guard? Looks like it was always there.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 22, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> How did you age the feather guard? Looks like it was always there.



Dip it in the ocean, then drag it behind your car.... hahaha


----------



## John G04 (Feb 22, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> How did you age the feather guard? Looks like it was always there.




the repop one i tried salt and a bunch of non effective land locked state things. The one currently on the bike is original paint


----------



## ozzie (Feb 22, 2021)

a light rub with scotchbrite would work. if you want some mild rust wash it with something acidic like a strong alloy wheel cleaner and leave to dry.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 22, 2021)

ozzie said:


> a light rub with scotchbrite would work. if you want some mild rust wash it with something acidic like a strong alloy wheel cleaner and leave to dry.




Sold that chainguard anyway and hoarded away a few originals. That chainguard was a crappy repop anyway, mounts were all wrong and ugly


----------



## ozzie (Feb 22, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Sold that chainguard anyway and hoarded away a few originals. That chainguard was a crappy repop anyway, mounts were all wrong and





John G04 said:


> Sold that chainguard anyway and hoarded away a few originals. That chainguard was a crappy repop anyway, mounts were all wrong and ugly



good move.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 22, 2021)

rockin!!


----------



## Pondo (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful bike man!


----------

